
Universal basic income and the end of the republic - spking
https://thehill.com/opinion/finance/497244-universal-basic-income-and-the-end-of-the-republic
======
dotcoma
The end of the Republic imho is not UBI, but when politicians raise their
salaries and their priviledges.

